# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  Sherlock Holmes Game of Shadows Stag Party Song?

## Earthwood

Does anyone know what the fiddle tune being played was during the stag party fight scene, or how to play it?  This video claims it is congress reel, but it sounds different to me, though it might just be because it is a different interpretation.  Would LOVE some mando tabs for this though

----------


## Mark Robertson-Tessi

Sounds like a smash up of the Congress reel and Cooley's, but even that's a stretch.  Weird editing on the audio, too, beats missing all over the place.  I suppose it needed to match with the visuals.  Well played though.  Have you looked at the soundtrack listing?

CHeers
MRT

----------


## Earthwood

I have, and unfortunately it is not on the soundtrack.  They are supposedly going to release a more complete soundtrack, but there is no release date, and I read that on the internet, so no telling if it is true or not.  I love the beat in the beginning, and the fiddle and banjo pieces sound like a blast to play.  I wish the recording is better.  I am trying to go through it note by note playing it slowed down.

----------


## maki

IIRC it is an original composition by Hans Zimmer. Definitely Irish Traditional Music inspired.

----------


## foldedpath

There was a discussion about this on thesession.org recently. Here's a link to that thread. 

According to an interesting Billboard web site article about the soundtrack -- _"Two Roma bands - a term used interchangeably with "gypsy" - are in the film's score, the eight-member Kokavakere Lavutara and the quintet Ciganski Baroni."_ There is a great video documentary clip on that Billboard site above, showing Zimmer and the musicians in their home country, and in the Vienna studio recording the soundtrack.

I don't know if Zimmer actually composed the melody, or if the Roma musicians were just riffing on a generic "Irish music" theme and bits of the Congress reel sneaked in there.

----------


## EdHanrahan

> ... unfortunately it is not on the soundtrack.


Just a thought:  Maybe in the music credits at the end of the actual movie??  Of course, that might require aDVD, with the ability to stop & reverse.

----------


## Paul Kotapish

The "Congress" I know is in Am and it's not the tune being played on that clip, which sounds like it's in Em and although it's similar, it's not the "Cooley's" I know, either.

----------


## Mark Robertson-Tessi

Definitely not either of those, but there are some similar phrases.  After reading the The Session thread, if no one there can find the name, then I'd have to agree with foldedpath that it's probably a riffed tune based on some common Irish tune phrases, like the descending fifth pattern that starts the tune off.  Congress has that, but so do many, many other tunes!  The harmonic outlines suggest Cooley's, but then again, it's pretty common to go from Em to D as well!  Anyway, it seems like there's a different tune or variation that starts about halfway into that video, too.  It's hard to make sense of it with all the effects and weird edits.

Cheers
MRT

----------


## Earthwood

> Just a thought:  Maybe in the music credits at the end of the actual movie??  Of course, that might require aDVD, with the ability to stop & reverse.


I didn't see it, and most of the violin forums I have been searching have said it wasn't in the credits either.  I hope a clean recording of it comes out sometime.  It sounds so fun!

----------


## Mark Robertson-Tessi

I was playing this tune tonight and though it's not the tune in question here either, it's similar as well, a good one.  maybe you'll enjoy it.  

The Game of Love
http://www.thesession.org/tunes/display/9380

Cheers
MRT

----------


## ViolinJulie

As soon as I heard it, I also wondered the same thing.  To me it sounds like a fancy interpretation/version of Old Grey Cat (or at least just the A part, the B part sounds different).

Here is the simple version more like what I've learned:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fy5gDJrAbrA

----------

